# Help with my HP laptop! White then black screen!:(



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok so I've had my HP pavilion dv6000 for a while now and never had problems with it til about a month ago. First it wouldn't connect to the wifi, I fixed that by resetting it back to factory setting. It was working fine until yesterday. The screen went white with various lines of green, then pink, then orange, possibly blue, and red(separate times) and I would turn it off then on and it would be fine for a while. Today it started to flash those white screens. Then it finally went all white with dark green lines. So I turned it off then on. Well now it won't even turn on! It's a completely black screen but the lights for the DVD and quick player and power button still light blue. It makes a clicking noise or maybe like the DVD drive is trying to load, but nothings in there! It then turns off on it's own then starts back up on it's own but with a black screen. I tried takin the battery out then the ac adaptor and holdin power switch for 1 min then letting it chill for 30 seconds and I put battery and ac in then turned it on and I got a white screen but it made the noise of it turning on again, just the screen was white so I tried turning it off and now I'm back to the black screen I really need help cause if I need to get a new one it'd like to know now before school starts up again:frown: Please help! Oh and I'm not too computer savvy so u may have to explain what things are....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Connect the laptop to an monitor and make sure the display is functioning correctly on the external.

When the screen is black, shine a light at it to see if there is a faint issue in the background.

Possible issue here:
•Faulty LVDS cable
•Faulty Inverter
•Faulty LCD Screen

I would suggest checking the LVDS cable to make sure seated properly.

dv6000 Maintenance and Service Guide

If not comfortable disassembling a laptop then I suggest that you take it to a local shop.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

The lvds is underneath my keyboard right? And how do I connect it to another monitor?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The LVDS cable connects the LCD to the motherboard.

Do you have a monitor that you can connect the laptop to? 

There should be a VGA output port on the laptop that you can connect into.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok good news, I connected it to a monitor and I have a picture on that but on the laptop it's just that white screen with a faint blue vertical line on it what now?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay then we can most likely rule out the motherboard/graphics chip as the problem.

We can now concentrate on the LCD,cable,and connections.

Have you had a chance to check the cable yet?


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Not yet, I need to open up my laptop first, any chance you know what the LVDS looks like once I get it open?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the exact HP Model number?

Look on the service tag sticker on the bottom.

It may be located under the keyboard or in the top left corner under the power button panel.

Make sure battery and power is removed from the laptop before attempting disassembly.

How to disassemble HP Pavilion dv6500, dv6600, dv6700, dv6800 notebooks >> Inside my laptop


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

S/n: CNF8103FXL and yes everything is powered off and unplugged and the battery is out too


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats the serial number is there any other numbers?


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

P/n: KN831UA#ABA thats the only other number in the service tag. And how to I take out the 2 RAM modules?


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh never mind I got the rams out now


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, looks like you have a dv6815nr

For the disassembly and part removals you will need to use the guide I linked.

dv6000 Maintenance and Service Guide

How to disassemble HP Pavilion dv6500, dv6600, dv6700, dv6800 notebooks >> Inside my laptop

To remove the Memory you will need to spread the two latches on the side of the memory modules to release.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks got it, those links really help haha so I keep takin it apart until I get to the motherboard?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You shouldn't need to fully disassemble? Just remove the power button board and keyboard to get access to the Video cable.

Be careful and document how you are removing the components and what screws are being removed.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok I'll do that, and yeah I'm takin pictures of the stuff so I know where to put it back and keepin em in groups


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Alright I got the switch cover off but there's those bands on the left, what should I do? Since I have to take the keyboard out and the manual u linked said that it's something to Do with the LCD?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you referring to the ribbon cables connected to the power button cover?

These are connected at the motherboard also and should be handled with care.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes I got those off so now the keyboard is off and the cover, now I'm on the step with removing the Video cable connector and I'm not sure how to do that..


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

What does the LVDS cable look like?


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in the computer screen now and I don't know what I am supposed to be looking for.. Help?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See step 12 in the second guide I posted.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm in the computer screen what am I looking for?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you see the component I posted above?

This is the cable I was referring too.

Make sure it is seated properly.

You want to make sure it is seated properly at both ends and there is no damage to the cable.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

It looks like it is secured on the back of the screen and when I pulled it up earlier and it was difficult to get off, is that all were looking for? Or is there anything else?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

No this is all make sure to be careful with this as it is easy to damage.

Make sure seated properly in the socket.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok so if it was that then it should be fixed now and if it's still going weird should I get a new laptop?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If still having the issue then it is possible that there is a problem with the inverter or the LCD screen itself.

Both can be easily replaced.


----------



## ScheduledComa (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah it's still doin the turning on and off by itself with the black screen.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

At this point without being able to test with working parts it could be difficult to determine if the problem is the inverter or the LCD.

Your choices are have a local shop look at it and maybe they can test the inverter or screen.

Other than that you can replace the inverter first then the LCD if they continue or

look for a LCD inverter combo replacement.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Worng post sory


----------

